
List of *all* YC Companies So Far - yubrew
http://startupmeme.com/2007/03/19/ycombinator-a-force-to-reckon-with-a-model-to-replicate/
======
pg
Inaccurate title: there are at least 8 missing.

This article gets the amount of funding wrong. I haven't read the whole thing,
but if they got stuff wrong that's in our faq, there are probably other
mistakes.

------
ralph
Why do you think it's all YC companies? The article doesn't appear to claim
that.

Haysan appears to be missing; that's the one with Marie Brattberg in it IIRC.
<http://www.heysan.com/>

------
yubrew
I thought it was a full list initially, but now it's too late to edit.

~~~
KB
Horrible place to contact you, but an email wasn't listed in your profile.

I was scrolling through the log of the Meebo room setup by jkush and I thought
I saw that you were in Providence. I just moved to Providence a few months ago
from Boston and it would be cool to meetup with with someone in the area to
possibly collaborate on some ideas.

If you get a chance, shoot me an email.

Thanks

------
Sam_Odio
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=5031>

~~~
yubrew
Oops, I didn't find the other story. My bad fellas.

------
Alex3917
I wonder what percentage of YC companies never even get to the stage of being
able to launch something.

~~~
MobileDigit
Has that happened?

------
zach
Hey, what about Simmery Axe? You know, the creators of BrainGuppy. You don't?
Oh.

Anyway, yeah, Simmery Axe. And you thought Wufoo was a wacked-out name. It's
apparently from a Gilbert and Sullivan opera, which doesn't explain as much as
deepen the mystery.

